# High speed video of an arrow that breaks when the bow is shot.



## blazeAR (Dec 26, 2010)

Amazing.....how those mathews bows have so much power they just snap the arrows! :teeth:

Seen this before, but thanks for posting.


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

Ouch betya that just plainly has to hurt like the dicken's.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

Someone needs to tune their bow.


----------



## arnezie (Jan 8, 2009)

Yea we have all seen the staged video , Save your money on the Michael Jackson glove and just flex your arrows.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Just might have to get one of those gloves for my son, just one less thing to worry about.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

arnezie said:


> Yea we have all seen the staged video , Save your money on the Michael Jackson glove and just flex your arrows.


..or go aluminum. Deep pocket boys also have the ACC option.


----------

